# GTA IV mods



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

anyone have special requests for GTA IV mods, i haven't made a mod in a bit and i need some ideas to make a sweet mod, i made a burger king mod before and a few billboards signs from real life mod, just nothing impossible like a better snow mod or a graphics mod


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Oh my god I want GTA 4 now. I used to mod the hell out of GTA 1 back when I was like 13 or 14. I kinda feel old now but I used to love doing that shit. You still get the programs at Guranga.com?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> Oh my god I want GTA 4 now. I used to mod the hell out of GTA 1 back when I was like 13 or 14. I kinda feel old now but I used to love doing that shit. You still get the programs at Guranga.com?


nah mate i have a lot of programs to make awesoem mods, i can make your punch make a cop car go flying with its power and make powerful guns and stuff lol, i might make some new cars too. just tell us if you want a mod for pc or xbox 360 or ps3.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I gotta try and find my disc I have it somewhere for PC and I lost interest if I knew modding it was possible I would have had a giant hard on. I used to love that aspect of any game that could be modded.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I gotta try and find my disc I have it somewhere for PC and I lost interest if I knew modding it was possible I would have had a giant hard on. I used to love that aspect of any game that could be modded.


yeah there are snow mods and heaps of f-1 car mods and everything, just youtube it you can be the devil and cause tsunamis and atomic bombs and be flying spiderman, it's pretty cutting edge.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

You have no idea how happy you have just made me. I wish the stores weren't closed here I would run out and buy a new copy. I loved modding games. I remember Quake and the first GTA very fondly.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> You have no idea how happy you have just made me. I wish the stores weren't closed here I would run out and buy a new copy. I loved modding games. I remember Quake and the first GTA very fondly.


lol it's real sweet making mods aye, i helped make the world trade centre mod for GTA IV, its on youtube. GTA san andreas had the funnist mods though, but the skys the limit for GTA IV


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

and you can buy GTA IV for donuts now, 10$


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am so excited and I got like 10 days off now so I am gonna be so pumped. Probably gotta wait till the 27 now since the stores will be to busy tomorrow.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

nice bro 10 days of modding action, let us know if you make any sweet mods, better install a 3d studio to make some mods among other programs


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I will have to hit you up for some tips.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I will have to hit you up for some tips.


----------



## box (Oct 15, 2006)

I've wanted to put some of my vehicle models in gta for awhile. The only thing I don't like is most gta mods are stolen models.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

box said:


> I've wanted to put some of my vehicle models in gta for awhile. The only thing I don't like is most gta mods are stolen models.


i just put in about 7 new cars like skyline gtr lamboghini and ferraris


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

the following mods have just worked on my computer

Lamboghini Gallardo
Ferrari
BMW
Mercedes Benz 
Lancer Evo 
Camaro
Truck logos(like coke and fedex)
world trade center building


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

I know nothing about mods. Is there any risk involved? (corrupted game file, hurting the console, etc...)

Also are they free for people to use or would I have to pay for them?


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> I know nothing about mods. Is there any risk involved? (corrupted game file, hurting the console, etc...)
> 
> Also are they free for people to use or would I have to pay for them?


there is no risk involved unless you have a slow computer and you install a high def mod will make it run slow, also if you get a mod off a youtube vid make sure you see the like and dislike count. but i am gonna put my mods on the ps3 gta 4 when i buy my knew one and the x3max usb. and yeah they should all be free.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=U-Vp5MMvt_I&feature=related


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

last thing i''ll contribute, if you want to make your own mod these tools will let you make as awesome a mod as you want.

http://www.softpedia.com/dyn-postdownload.php?p=15976&t=0&i=1

http://www.gtagarage.com/mods/show.php?id=9172

http://nemesis.thewavelength.net/index.php?p=46

http://nemesis.thewavelength.net/index.php?c=178

http://download.cnet.com/MilkShape-3D/3000-18541_4-10050779.html

http://www.thegtaplace.com/downloads/f722-txd-workshop-4-0b

http://grandtheftauto.filefront.com/file/IMG_Tool;44920

http://source-sdk.software.informer.com/

when installing a mod use this program SparkIV for gta 4 mods


----------



## HitOrGetHit (Jun 29, 2009)

How would I go about getting a mod on my xbox version? Do I toss the game into the Pc and download the mod or what?

Thanks a lot for all of the info as well.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

HitOrGetHit said:


> How would I go about getting a mod on my xbox version? Do I toss the game into the Pc and download the mod or what?
> 
> Thanks a lot for all of the info as well.


no worries, umm i'm not 100% for xbox360 but i know pc games are supposed to be compatiable with xbox so you should get the pc version, just check google about the compatibility to be sure. you do need sparkIV program to install gta mods though. its a small file and takes 1 min to install.


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

Just picked up the game and gonna try and make myself an easy vehicle.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

show us a screenshot when its done


----------



## Toxic (Mar 1, 2007)

I am really struggling right now. I tried adding some premade mods and the game won't load now so I need to uninstall and reinstall.


----------



## UFC_OWNS (Jul 7, 2010)

Toxic said:


> I am really struggling right now. I tried adding some premade mods and the game won't load now so I need to uninstall and reinstall.


hmm thats strange, always read the attached readme file 1st, i have loads of mods on my computer and they all work sweet, make sure that you have sparkIV the program that changes everything for GTA IV


----------

